# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητώ έμπειρο τεχνικό επισκευών ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων. (Δουλειά από το σπίτι)

## Sthol

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, ψάχνω έναν έμπειρο τεχνικό σε βλάβες ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων (Τηλεοράσεις, ηχοσυστήματα πλακέτες κτλ). 
Η δουλειά έχει να κάνει ως εξής, καθώς δεν έχω ακόμα εμπειρία στις επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων, χρειάζομαι κάποιον να του δείχνω το πρόβλημα, να μου λέει τι να κάνω με σκοπό την επίλυση του. 
Εγώ βρίσκομαι σε νησί οπότε η συνεργασία θα γίνεται μέσω skype ή κάποιου αντίστοιχου προγράμματος. 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο inbox μου. 
Σταμάτης

----------

